# I'm an arab american in love with a jewish Israeli girl



## leveret1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm an Arab american in love with a Jewish Israeli girl
I"m originally from Iraq but am now a naturalized u.s citizen. I met a wonderful ashkenazi Jewish Israeli girl not too long back and we have both fallen in love with each and want to have many children. there are some problems though. 

1)Intermarriage isn't recognized in Israel so should we get married in the states then move to Israel or just make our new life in the states instead? 

2)I myself am an atheist and have no ethnic identity she on the other hand describes herself as both culturally and religiously Jewish and wants our children to be raised along that line. I however object because I think that religion is evil and that ethnic identities to be primitive and backwards. Should we raise our children without an identity and just get them to see themselves only as human? 

3)She states that her parents are racists against Arabs so what should I do, when I meet them?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Your post reminds me of an old Bob Dylan song, Tangled Up In Blue: Her folks they said our lives together, sure was gonna be rough, they never did like Mama's homemade dresses, Papa's bank book wasn't big enough....

Ya, you're setting yourself up for a rough ride indeed. And frankly I'm not sensing a lot of potential for compromise on either side....and here you are on a website attempting to garner support for your position. Yikes.


----------

